

French talk of taxing Internet public user profiles - zero_intp
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57565065-93/google-facebook-amazon-may-be-subject-to-french-taxes/
This is interesting, maybe it is not the right final answer, but it is the first taxation method that is not transactional or traffic based.<p>Given the tax avoidance nature of all companies, and the wild success at it that web service companies enjoy, I am always entertained by governance catching up.<p>Is this rent seeking on truly new revenue, or is this a legitimate taxation of economic activity for the betterment of a society?
======
zero_intp
Odd, my comment did not show,

This is interesting, maybe it is not the right final answer, but it is the
first taxation method that is not transactional or traffic based.

Given the tax avoidance nature of all companies, and the wild success at it
that web service companies enjoy, I am always entertained by governance
catching up.

Is this rent seeking on truly new revenue, or is this a legitimate taxation of
economic activity for the betterment of a society?

